# 6 jars included in a bottle collection I purchaced



## deenodean (Jul 22, 2013)

Mason's Improved, Clyde N.Y. , ground lip. 











 Half Gallon ' The Clyde ' , Lightning lid. 





 Half Gallon G E M , The Hero Fruit Jar Co. , ground lip. 





 Cannington Shaw & Co LD, St. Helen's pint , England. 









 Nice purple-ish Improved Gem Canadian qt





 Half Gallon candy or cookie jar. No Lid. Below lip is frosted. Seams stop above the shoulder. Very very slight tinge of amethyst. Does anyone know if this one is listed in the Red Book?   Thanks for looking.


----------



## MNJars (Jul 22, 2013)

Nice jars.  I have one pretty similar to your England jar except mine is "Kennington" and yours is "Cannington".  Kind of strange.


----------



## timmy (Aug 7, 2013)

Nice Jars!


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 8, 2013)

I don't think the big apothecary/candy jar would be in RED BOOK since its not a fruit/canning jar.


----------



## RED Matthews (Aug 8, 2013)

Well I had what I think was just like your Clyde jar.  But it was setting on a coffee table and "Ping" the bottom broke off - so I had to chuck it.  That is a keeper in my world of glass collecting.  RED Matthews


----------

